# Green leaves turning red, whats up?



## bigfish (Nov 30, 2006)

I have two new plant that have green leaves, but the new leaves are coming in red; not sure what kind of plant they. The other plants seem to be doing growing fine. Should i be concerned? I have been adding KNO3, KN2PO4, K2SO4, CSM+B 3x a week and IRON as needed. thanks for any help.

Tank stats:
120 Galllons
Lighting: 3wpg
Nitrate: 7 ppm
Phosphate: .5 ppm
GH: 75 ppm
KH: 170 ppm
CO2: 20 ppm

http://server5.theimagehosting.com/image.php?img=IMG_1064(800x600).JPG
http://server5.theimagehosting.com/image.php?img=IMG_1062(800x600).JPG


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Don't be concerned. You just have nice healthy plants. That is the color they are supposed to be. Is this a melon sword? It' looks like you have a well balanced water column.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

As Tex Gal said, the plants are healthy and it's perfectly normal to have leaves come in red. They will gradually turn green(er) (or spotted) as they age. Beautiful plants you have there.


----------



## bigfish (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks just wanted to make sure. I believe one is a melon sword, they came in an assortment package and i really didnt pay attention to what was what.


----------

